# pork tongue



## moikel (Dec 2, 2011)

I went up to the chinese quarter to get some pork belly to attempt my first bacon.After contributing to the thread about beef tongue ,heart,kidney I figured Id ask if there was any tongue."Do you want beef or pig" BOTH. 

So we are out of the chute with smoked /pickled tongue. I think Im going to brine it like its a bacon but not for so long then smoke the pigs tongues over apple. After that maybe a sweet sour deal with A grade wine vinager,slowly fried onions,carrots,celery,bay leaf,sultanas ,pine nuts.Poach tongue slice it then serve it at room temp after its sat in the liquid,sort of a salad deal.

Beef tongue not sure yet ,I  might just brine it ,smoke it freeze it. Got a bit ahead of me with this bacon deal as it is.

Photos after it thaws.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 2, 2011)

You got my attention .


----------



## alblancher (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh man,  I sure like beef tongue sandwiches but I believe it is boiled and seasoned not smoked.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## moikel (Dec 2, 2011)

I  think I  will just brine it overnight & hot smoke it tomorrow. I think I  will keep the sweet/sour agro/dolce in Italian deal. Its summer here now ,got that sort of feel to it. Make the sauce then put it in sliced after I  smoke it. I think.


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2011)

Moikel, you never cease to amaze!

We have a Basque restaurant here. They sometimes do lamb heads and we smometimes get lamb tongue.  Wonderful stuff!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Dec 2, 2011)

OK I did 2 seperate brines.For the pork apple juice,apple cider,apple vinegar,coriander seed,cloves,brown sugar salt,dried orange peel.

For beef ,salt ,brown sugar,garlic,bay leaves,.

I figure I will put them in smoker tomorrow around 4 run it over apple wood for 2hours at 100c then see what Ive got. I 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
trimmed then but didnt fancy my chances of skinning them raw,.Wife wont play ball on this so its only me eating so I  will freeze beef after I smoke it.Ive got some hazy memory of my grand dad eating it with dill pickles,mustard,cheese ,pickled onion,but as a cold cut.

Pig tongue about 250gm each ,no waste.Im looking forward to it.


----------



## moikel (Dec 2, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Oh man,  I sure like beef tongue sandwiches but I believe it is boiled and seasoned not smoked.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


When I  was a little kid thats how Australians ate it. Or with parsley sauce & white bread.I buy it smoked from the Portuguese & Croatian butchers here & poach it,slice it ,& serve it with salsa verde or mustard fruits. People are either all over it or its "Mick what have you cooked this time??" 

I was actually in chinese quarter to buy bellies for bacon & saw pig kidney,liver,stomach,figured I  was in right place for tongue.

Im going to smoke it tomorrow then see about the sweet /sour deal,I think Im close to how I  ate it in Italy which I  posted in redclaymuds, darkside thread.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## redclaymud (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking good. 

Tongue is next on my list.  Still have all this beef heart and beef kidney to eat.  The family won't touch it but the dogs go crazy at the smell every time I pull a package out of the fridge.


----------



## redclaymud (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you think about blanching the tongue and then peeling it?   I'm thinking if you can get that outer layer off quicker the tongue will absorb more smoke and rub flavor.


Moikel said:


> OK I did 2 seperate brines.For the pork apple juice,apple cider,apple vinegar,coriander seed,cloves,brown sugar salt,dried orange peel.
> 
> For beef ,salt ,brown sugar,garlic,bay leaves,.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh man I just can't get into tongue. I guess I have never tried it so I shouldn't say anything but it just kind of grosses me out. If someone made some I would definitely have to give it a try just so I could say I did it. It must be good since so many people eat it.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2011)

I could have blanched/skinned them before brine. I  think I will lose a lot of flavour if I  poach them  before smoking . I figure I  might split them from underside lay them out flat on the rack skin up.


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2011)

This will be the sauce the tongue goes into sliced straight out of smoker.Fried a large red onion finely sliced,finely chopped carrot,garlic,2 bay leaf,some sultanas that I soaked in a bit of marsala,chopped chilli,salt pepper. When all that was soft added 5tabs white wine vinegar,big glass white wine,juice of a blood orange & some orange zest. Added pinch of brown sugar,simmered it for 10 minutes.I didnt have any pinenuts so used some pistachios unsalted
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

That Sauce sounds good on Anything!...I was thinking maybe, Shallow crosshatch cuts through the membrane would let smoke in without having to Blanch/Par-cook the Tongue to remove it first...JJ


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2011)

I adapted sauce from one I use on fried sardines,where you let sardines sit in sauce for a few hours then serve or keep in fridge for a few days.Its originally from Venice. I butterflied tongue cutting from bottom laid them out flat in MES. They have had about an hour at 90c over apple Im going to bump it up to 100c for second hour. Turn them over.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

That actually sounds like a better plan!...JJ


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2011)

OK  its done
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Came out of the smoker after 2 hours,tips a little dry ,dogs dIdnt complain. Tasty fatty in a good way,got that hint of apple ,smokey .So I  sliced all of it & put it in sauce ,simmered it off for maybe 4 minutes served it. It was just lovely ,sweet,soft texture ,might have let it go a little long in MES but just so tasty.  It almost has the texture of weisswurst .The sauce was a winner its my fried sardine sauce tweaked a bit.I think the vinegar ,citrus juice  deal was a good choice,cuts the fat a little gives it a little tang.I think I  got close to what I  ate in Italy.In the end I  didnt skin them  just ate it as they were.


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearview! Put all the leftovers in fridge to mature. Its a nice combination of flavours.I think the beef tongues I  buy must be cold smoked.They are a deep purple /red colour. I put beef tongue to one side for the moment.I left it in brine for 24 hours,then trimmed it. I cant get on it this week.Wife can only eat so  much take out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








	

		
			
		

		
	
I had to use pistachios because the only pine nuts at Cosco were in huge packets. Canadian wife loved the place,homesick. Bought Yoshidas & yellow mustard ,& just went with it. Theres a few US things we havent seen before.Looked over the meat not sure.. yet.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks greatThumbs Up


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 4, 2012)

redclaymud said:


> What do you think about blanching the tongue and then peeling it?   I'm thinking if you can get that outer layer off quicker the tongue will absorb more smoke and rub flavor.


    I agree how long do you think you would have to blanch it?  When I have done beef tongue it usually takes some time before the skin will slide off and by then they are totally cooked.


----------



## moikel (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the blanch first approach has promise even though I went "au natural" myself. 5 mins plenty of salt on rolling boil  my best guess ,peel it cold.. Lots of ways to eat it the recipe I posted here worked a treat but I also like with salsa verde or with beans.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 5, 2012)

In the sauce that looks really good! I haven't had pork or beef tongue since I was a kid at home.


----------



## hogswiskers (Oct 4, 2014)

With tongue, the front part is usually sliced thin and the chunky back bit is sliced thicker. Maybe if you separated the two and smoke the front part for a shorter period of time, the thinner front bit might stay juicier. About beef tongue, I skin them raw, slice them, sprinkle with salt and pepper and BBQ them. My brothers kids tried it and loved it to bits, until they found out what it was.


----------



## hogswiskers (Dec 31, 2014)

tongue 1.jpg



__ hogswiskers
__ Dec 31, 2014






I dry brined this for a few hours, then rubbed with fresh ground pepper and threw it in the smoker @240F  with cherry and apple smoke until it reached internal temp of 135 degrees Fahrenheit. Mind blowing!


----------



## moikel (Dec 31, 2014)

I love it!  Lovely colour.Is beef tongue hard to get in Japan?


----------



## hogswiskers (Dec 31, 2014)

I love the smoke ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's easy to get, but really expensive @ around US$50 per kilo. This was imported from Australia by The Meat Guy in Nagoya. Much cheaper than in the supermarkets.

What is really hard to get is chicken bums! I bought a whole chicken at the supermarket and it was missing it's bum!!! Think they sell them to the grilled chicken restaurants (Yakitori ya).


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2015)

I think "The Pope's Nose", (chicken bum) is a delicacy....


----------



## moikel (Jan 1, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I think "The Pope's Nose", (chicken bum) is a delicacy....


Very fatty & therefor very grill able . Can't get them seperate here.
I think I pay about $10 a kg for beef tongue here. Been a while.
Wagyu tongue costs stupid but I don't buy it.  
It's getting more popular here as restaurants embrace the nose to tail philosophy . I think the disconnect is you have to be a big outfit to buy whole carcass & break it up.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks great, I've only had tongue at a Basque restaurant and it was pickled.


----------



## hogswiskers (Jan 1, 2015)

Before I moved to Japan (2001), I used to pick up 2 whole beef tongues for $10. The butcher didn't bother weighing them as nobody wanted them way back then.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

My God is this ever so amazing!
I'm looking at it now on my phone even and it is damn stunning!
Impressive beyond, beyond Mick! As always!
Happy new year!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 3, 2015)

Old thread revisited. Down the coast where the food is a bit more middle of the road. 
I do like like that Tokyo Tongue.


----------

